# Another Report



## LDUBS (Jun 26, 2018)

Got out to Lake Berryessa yesterday. The main part of the lake is a little over 10 miles long. It is full of fingers and coves. From the main lake a winding deep canyon about 5 or 6 miles long takes you to the dam. 

After a weekend with 100 deg temps, yesterday was overcast and kind of dreary and even some drizzle early in the morning. There was also a pretty fresh breeze. We fished the main part of the lake in deep (100' +) water. It is about a 4 mile run from where we launched. Surface temp was 74-76 deg. Red/gold lures with a gulp trout worm on the hook at 30' to 38'. We were trolling about 2.5 mph. Managed three trout, two largemouth, one smallmouth, and two crappie. Lost about the same number without ever seeing them. The trout were decent size -- largest is 20". These particular stockers seem to like dancing on the surface. A lot of fun. My son got a call from his work about a broken water pipe, so we had to head in early. We were only out about 3 hours including the round trip from the launch. 

Anyway, it was a pretty decent day.


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2018)

Great report, thanks for sharing!

How did you catch the trout?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 1, 2018)

Jim said:


> Great report, thanks for sharing!
> 
> How did you catch the trout?




Thanks Jim. I was trolling with lures at about 35' on the wire. I was using Needlefish in colors like the one shown below. I put a chartreuse colored trout worm on the hook too. I troll for rainbows pretty fast, say 2.5 mph. Some lures don't work well when trolled faster but the Needlefish seem OK.


----------

